

EFF Announces 2015 Pioneer Award Winners - bracewel
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-announces-2015-pioneer-award-winners-caspar-bowden-citizen-lab-anriette

======
lizzard
I remember really loving her SXSWi keynote some years ago on human-computer
interaction. There was a big overflow room because her talk was standing room
only. I took away from that the conviction that we shouldn't design software
for who we are but have to think with compassion about the experience of
people who don't love computers. And that this shouldn't be looking down on
people but instead recognizing their points of view (especially frustration).
There's a good summary of that talk here: [http://blog.brian-
fitzgerald.net/kathy-sierra-sxsw-keynote](http://blog.brian-
fitzgerald.net/kathy-sierra-sxsw-keynote)

